# Dimmable, Spot Lights?



## Lonely Raven (Aug 27, 2008)

Here is what I'm thinking about. 

My Home Theater is basically my living room. It's pretty much a dedicated room with heavy black out curtains. My fiance and I watch a movie or downloaded television show while we eat every night, so my goal is to have some sort of dimmable spot lights in the ceiling above each seat. 

I looked at the inexpensive 4" lights at Ikea, but they project outwards too much. I want something that's really going to spot on the seats and be dimmable so we can have just enough light to see our dinner, but not interfere with the movie watching. 

Anyone done this or seen something that might work well?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sounds like your looking for accent lighting. Do you want a recessed fixture or something that is more like a track?
I have some 4watt LED accent lights that work well, they fit in standard fixtures and can be gotten at Home Depot. And on a dimmer they work fine.


----------



## Lonely Raven (Aug 27, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Sounds like your looking for accent lighting. Do you want a recessed fixture or something that is more like a track?
> I have some 4watt LED accent lights that work well, they fit in standard fixtures and can be gotten at Home Depot. And on a dimmer they work fine.


I haven't decided on recessed or fixtures...I'm leaning towards recessed right now. I was originally thinking some pendants, but I think that may look silly having a pendant hanging over each of the theater chairs. That's as if to say the giant pile of acoustic insulation in the corners isn't silly looking. :R

You have a link to the accent lights?

I just got back from Ikea. They have plenty of fixtures that look nice, but they all use those little halogens that I think just broadcast the light more as a flood than a spot. I'm wondering if maybe I got some small cans, and used a recessed bulb with reflector. 

That's why I was hoping someone here had done something along the same lines and call tell me if I'm barking up the wrong tree or not.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Home Depot's in my area sell these


----------



## Lonely Raven (Aug 27, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> The Home Depot's in my area sell these


Thanks!

I've not seen those at my home depot, but that's along the lines I was thinking of!


----------



## trimule (Dec 26, 2007)

I used 6 of these recessed lightsfor my home theater with a Lutron Dimmer from HD and am very happy with them. (go to the acehardwareoutlet web site) Look up "Halo" Eyeball Recessed Lighting Kit 4"
They do require cutting a hole in the ceiling and wiring. They are "pointable" and can be be fitted with either a flood or spot bulb (PAR16 Halogen)Bulb types are sometimes limited in store stock but more can be found on line. Ace has many types available- look up "recessed lighting fixtures". Good prices


----------



## Lonely Raven (Aug 27, 2008)

trimule said:


> I used 6 of these recessed lightsfor my home theater with a Lutron Dimmer from HD and am very happy with them. (go to the acehardwareoutlet web site) Look up "Halo" Eyeball Recessed Lighting Kit 4"
> They do require cutting a hole in the ceiling and wiring. They are "pointable" and can be be fitted with either a flood or spot bulb (PAR16 Halogen)Bulb types are sometimes limited in store stock but more can be found on line. Ace has many types available- look up "recessed lighting fixtures". Good prices


Thanks, Mule, that sounds very workable as well.


----------

